# club gti @ castlewellan 08



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

a few of us are looking into POSSIBLY trying to organise a few cars for this event on saturday the 5th of july , 

this is just a heads up to see who would be interested in having their car on display for the day . i must reiterate nothing is set in stone at this date and even if you just want to turn up on the day and say hi I know a few members will be there on other stands if it doesnt work out 

names below please 


stephen 

1. stoneyfordni (corolla)


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

2. R6TH M (yaya)

If this doesn't go ahead tho i'll still be there


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

UPDATE 

have been in contact with the castlewellan organisers and we can have an area for 8 cars max 

so get your names up 

stephen 

1. stoneyfordni (Corolla)
2. R6TH M (Yaris)


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Just got the day of work, count me in!

1. stoneyfordni (Corolla)
2. R6TH M (Yaris) 
3. Stevies (Mondeo)


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

If this is a detailingworld stand......

Does your car have to be clean?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

martyn said:


> If this is a detailingworld stand......
> 
> Does your car have to be clean?


tart!  dont be soo lazy! yours can be the before:lol::lol::buffer:

where abouts in castlewellan is it and do u have pay to get in? credit srunch and all that!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

its in the park , behind the restaurant if its the same place as last year( which im sure it will be)

5er for cars that goes to CLIC sargent

http://www.reallymeansounds.com/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=383

a fiver is sod all to you ronnie - i hear you bind bundles of 50s with them


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> its in the park , behind the restaurant if its the same place as last year( which im sure it will be)
> 
> 5er for cars that goes to CLIC sargent
> 
> ...


no I dont its tenners!!!:doublesho cool might take a run over


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

this is now cancelled cos of lack of support from members/ friends , 

just want to apoligise to people who were looking foward to this but you cant have a stand without cars 

i also want to thank the traders on here who sent business cards, media and general propaganda and also dave KG, Jonny O and buzzsaw for their help 

and to a certain trader - your banners will be returned tomorrow first class ( you know who you are  ) 

apologies again 

stephen ( should be a good show anyways)


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Can we not get it arranged for the next big show, get a big stand going?? Plenty of time to get stuff organised


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Pity, just got the car prepared last night.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Tis a shame, would have been good, shall still be at the show anywyas :thumb:


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

im up for next show too


----------



## Vagen.vg (Aug 10, 2008)

very good show


----------

